

Commodore PET Web Server - rocky1138
http://www.azog.org/?p=1920

======
boomlinde
Not quite the cool hack it might seem from the title. The TCP/IP stack is
running on external hardware, exposing connections as file streams over the
PET IEC interface.

~~~
DanBC
There are some really small TCP/IP stacks.

[https://www.ietf.org/mail-
archive/web/ietf/current/msg10705....](https://www.ietf.org/mail-
archive/web/ietf/current/msg10705.html)

[http://tuxgraphics.org/electronics/200905/embedded-tcp-ip-
st...](http://tuxgraphics.org/electronics/200905/embedded-tcp-ip-stack.shtml)

------
sambeau
POKE 59458,62

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killer_poke](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killer_poke)

~~~
goldenkey
I'm surprised there are no mention of techniques to create enough heat to
cause a fire. I suppose that's a bit more than a killer poke. Got any links
for a 'flaming' poke?

~~~
sambeau
I'm pretty sure this _would_ cause the PET's monitor to catch fire.

My friends and I (as kids) would dare each other to type this into any
SuperPet we saw in a computer shop but thankfully we were all too sensible to
give it a go.

Mostly we'd say we were going to and instead type

    
    
      POKE 32768, 115
    

which (if I remember correctly) would put a love heart in the top left corner
instead.

------
geoffroy
thanks boomlinde, because I wa really wondering how the tcp/ip stack could be
implemented on a pet !!

~~~
LarryMade2
Heh A lot of the modern commodore peripherals have more computing power than
the computers they are plugged into. But then again they aren't usually as fun
as the Commodore. :-D

------
garysweaver
Another good one was the Tandy Model 100 Webserver:

[http://www.humanclock.com/webserver.php](http://www.humanclock.com/webserver.php)

source:
[http://static.humanclock.com/files/apachesrc.txt](http://static.humanclock.com/files/apachesrc.txt)

------
joshuaellinger
First computer I ever wrote a program for...

